# Knitking / Compuknit III Electronic Knitting Machine (aka Brother 930)



## Bea 465

A woman is selling her Compuknit for less than $400. I know nothing about this machine. She claims it worked 2-3 years ago and has been stored under her bed. It doesn't have a ribber and from looking at the picture she provided I think its a standard bed, not a bulky. Also, do I have to use cone yarn? It feels like such a great deal I'm sorely tempted. Any advise?


----------



## KateWood

She's not telling you it works by saying it worked when put away 2 or 3 years ago...I recently bought an item someone said worked great which wasn't working when I received it.
Request that she send pictures with it plugged in and turned on and a pattern number selected. You want her to tell you its working and she can program it to knit its patterns. Also, if the right needles are selected, in both directions, for the patterns. Ask if the cams and dials work right on the knitting carriage and if the lace carriage selects N in both knitting directions. 
Ask her specifically what is included. 
I don't know about $400 unless I can see a picture, know the machine is in very good working condition and that it is complete. Are there mylar sheets included and does the electronic eye reader work for that? Before you make a final decision, take a look at the Brother 940 & 965i also. 
If it arrives not working properly you basically have no recourse unless you buy through ebay. Credit cards or other forms of payment will not refund you for inoperative used equipment unless its a clear case of fraud. That would mean she sold you a Brother kh930 and you received a something completely different. Whatever you purchase make sure, if its shipped, that there is enough shipping insurance to cover all your costs in case its damaged.
At daisyknits.com you can see a comp chart for the Brother KMs and their accessories. Here's another site for you to look through;
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/KnittingMachineInfo.php


----------



## ksojerio

KateWood said:


> She's not telling you it works by saying it worked when put away 2 or 3 years ago...I recently bought an item someone said worked great which wasn't working when I received it.
> Request that she send pictures with it plugged in and turned on and a pattern number selected. You want her to tell you its working and she can program it to knit its patterns. Also, if the right needles are selected, in both directions, for the patterns. Ask if the cams and dials work right on the knitting carriage and if the lace carriage selects N in both knitting directions.
> Ask her specifically what is included.
> I don't know about $400 unless I can see a picture, know the machine is in very good working condition and that it is complete. Are there mylar sheets included and does the electronic eye reader work for that? Before you make a final decision, take a look at the Brother 940 & 965i also.
> If it arrives not working properly you basically have no recourse unless you buy through ebay. Credit cards or other forms of payment will not refund you for inoperative used equipment unless its a clear case of fraud. That would mean she sold you a Brother kh930 and you received a something completely different. Whatever you purchase make sure, if its shipped, that there is enough shipping insurance to cover all your costs in case its damaged.
> At daisyknits.com you can see a comp chart for the Brother KMs and their accessories. Here's another site for you to look through;
> http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/KnittingMachineInfo.php


All good advice. Even better would be going to see it and having her demo it while you are there. You can use any yarn on it as long as the yarn is finer that worsted weight. You will have to go EON with sport weight.


----------



## Bea 465

Thanks Kate and Ksojerio. I also googled the 930 and it seems you can't use current day computers to make new charts, you have to "hack" it which is more than I'm capable of. Of course if it does work it sounds like there are enough designs and patterns installed to keep me busy for a long time. Will have to see if I can arrange a time to view the machine and see if it works. That's what a love about KP, someone always has good advise or the answer.


----------



## Jeannie D

I have two of these. You can program directly into the machine any new patterns you want.


----------



## euvid

A correction Kate. THe 930 does not use Mylars It has around 650 patterns built in and uses the PPD to add additional patterns with a cartridge. WIth the cartridge you can easily add patterns from the computer if you buy the cables that run around $165. You only do that hacking thing if you want to change the machine itself. It is not necessary. You use the Stitches book to see the patterns. You have to make sure she has that. It is the same machine as the 940 except that it has a smaller memory. The designs that it can use are smaller than the ones the 940 uses.
It is a great machine. The price is great also. They usually sell for over $550. Just ask the seller to set it up and knit small swatch and take a picture of it. Then you will know if it works. Mine was not used for many years and is in great shape as are most machines that are being sold. Go for it if it works. You can always add a ribber as many are sold on eBay, custom knits, Daisey and Newtons a well as other sites.


----------



## delite163

Hi,
I don't have an electronic machine...but please listen to all the above advise. 

If you buy please make sure that the seller DOES NOT UNDER INSURE for shipping. Get an itemized invoice. Don't send check or money order or your just out of luck if there's anything wrong. 

It's always buyer beware, especially if you can't see the physical machine hooked up and operating. I don't know if $400.00 is a great deal but I do know it's a lot of money if the machine doesn't work or work right.

I don't know about credit card purchases. I did a private sale and Paypal stood behind the deal 1 hundred percent.

Susan


----------



## Bea 465

Thanks everyone for the great advise. Thanks Euvid for telling me about the Stitches book, and the cables. The woman lives in the next town Susan, so I would definitely see if the machine works and there wouldn't be any shipping involved.


----------



## delite163

Wow Bea that's great....have a super day and fun looking that the Compuknit. Let us know how it goes.
Susan


----------



## Celt Knitter

I would check E-Bay or Craig's list before you commit. I bought one last year from E-bay for $500, and it had a ribber, and a garter carriage plus a Knit Leader and color changers. She may be prepared to take less. Do check that it is working. The electronic motherboard will have deteriorated and they are well nigh impossible to replace. If it does not have a punch card system as well, or the ability to have it adapted, you could be left with a machine that you will need to hand-manipulate all of your stitches if you want to do anything other than stocking stitch.


Bea 465 said:


> A woman is selling her Compuknit for less than $400. I know nothing about this machine. She claims it worked 2-3 years ago and has been stored under her bed. It doesn't have a ribber and from looking at the picture she provided I think its a standard bed, not a bulky. Also, do I have to use cone yarn? It feels like such a great deal I'm sorely tempted. Any advise?


----------



## rawscores

http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/MoreBrotherManuals.php lists a free user manual for the KH930. Other general information is available on the site as well (e.g. the built-in stitch books)


----------



## euvid

Great. If it is in good condition, you are getting a really good machine for a great price.


----------



## KateWood

That sound great! Most of us have to buy without seeing the machines and only hope for the best


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi I have one of these. Yes its a standard bed.
Before buying, try it out to make sure it works.

It won't take long to setup, knit a swatch or something. If its been sitting for a couple of years, the sponge bar will probably need to be replaced, and any needles, that aren't strait, will also have to be replaced.

All in all it is a good machine. I have had mine for years, even had to sell it one time in divorce (ex got judge to order its sale-took me over ten years to save up to buy another one.)

Good luck

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

There use to be a Brother Canada manual's page to download the manuals.

I have the Brother KH 930 Manual on my computer. 
I also have the 960, 260, 270 and more. Here is the website.
There are those who sell the pattern-Stitch World Books on cdrom.

These are in PDF format, so make sure you have Adobe Reader installed. I suggest either version 9 or 10.
THe link below will take you there.

Enjoy.
Rhyanna 
ftp://ftp.brother.ca/MANUELS_MANUALS/English/KNITTING_MACHINE/


----------



## Entity

I've noticed there have been an increase of demand for KMs in the past months or so. Prices on eBay for KMs. have gone up a bit.

If the KM works well, then I think $400 is quite reasonable for that model. Besides, the saving is also in the shipping cost. Nevertheless, there's always room for bargaining. Reason to her that the KM has been in storage and most likely, it needs some cleaning and definetely a new sponge/retainer bar. In addition, it may need some new needles as well. If she won't go for any lower, take it anyway.

Throw away the oil that comes with it if there's any left. It's old and may have gone bad already. Go to a local JoAnn or any fabric shop and get a bottle of Singer "All Purpose Machine Oil". It should states on the back of the bottle that it is made for sewing and _knitting_ machines. It is a 4-oz. bottle and costs about $3-$4.


----------



## tyger777

Hi if someone can help I picked up a kh930 can I attach a ribber to it. thanks


----------



## Azzara

tyger777 said:


> Hi if someone can help I picked up a kh930 can I attach a ribber to it. thanks


Yes you can. KR 830, KR 850 and KR 900 fit.
KR 900 is the newest model and the most costly, the KR 850 is easier to find and a more reasonable price. 
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/brother-accessories-compatibility.html
Your ribber will fit it. Nice buy btw...lol


----------

